# what CPU do you have vote! part 2



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 29, 2010)

same concept as before ,nice to see what we had years ago and where we are at now

mods please sticky this with the other


----------



## theonedub (Jul 29, 2010)

Ahhh, modern CPUs now. Voted


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 29, 2010)

Posted my vote.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 29, 2010)

i3 330M here, works perfect and runs pretty cool 

max 65c under load and heavy gaming


----------



## Broom2455 (Jul 29, 2010)

Posted my vote


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 29, 2010)

voted. c2d to x6


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 29, 2010)

Voted but forgot my Core 2 Duo:shadedshu


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 29, 2010)

Voted!

Phenom II X4 / Phenom X4


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 29, 2010)

Voted, but there was no options for Intel Celeron, Intel Pentium dual-core, Pentium D, or Athlon X2. 

How could you forget the Athlon X2?


----------



## DOM (Jul 29, 2010)

forgot to vote for i7


----------



## CounterZeus (Jul 29, 2010)

not fair


----------



## DOM (Jul 29, 2010)

CounterZeus said:


> not fair


----------



## CounterZeus (Jul 29, 2010)

DOM said:


>



Pentium D is not on the list


----------



## DOM (Jul 29, 2010)

CounterZeus said:


> Pentium D is not on the list



 guess he didnt think ppl still roll on the older stuff


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 29, 2010)

pentium d is on the other list this is part 2


----------



## CounterZeus (Jul 29, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> pentium d is on the other list this is part 2



oh, I see, thought it was a replacement.


----------



## DOM (Jul 29, 2010)

but isnt the other one you can only vote for one ?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 29, 2010)

can a supermod or someone with a bit a power remove erockers votes from the poll,since he decided to vote and say he owns every cpu like a douche


----------



## erocker (Jul 29, 2010)

My mouse was acting wierd.  The mouse doesn't lie.


----------



## Bot (Jul 29, 2010)

voted c2d, c2q, i7
linky to previous polls?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 29, 2010)

I have 2 Phenom II X4's, but I can only vote once.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 29, 2010)

For people wanting the other list, just click on General Hardware, it's in the top 5 threads thanks to sticky.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 30, 2010)

Voted Core i7 and Core 2 Duo.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 30, 2010)

voted i7! but, only a 1156.. lol..


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 30, 2010)

C2Q Q9450 + C2D E8400 + AII x2 245


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 30, 2010)

erocker said:


> My mouse was acting wierd.  The mouse doesn't lie.



you have every cpu on the list?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 30, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> you have every cpu on the list?



he forgot to take his meds and is dillusional


----------



## erocker (Jul 30, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> he forgot to take his meds and is dillusional



No, I think these meds I'm on are making me dillusional. Clearly I thought I had all of these CPU's. Now, clearly I don't.


----------



## Super XP (Jul 30, 2010)

Phenom II X4 just until Bulldozer


----------



## Stak (Jul 30, 2010)

Voted (see specs)


----------



## radeon747 (Jul 30, 2010)

Added one for intel core 2 duo brothers


----------



## Dovecam.W (Aug 3, 2010)

Vote for Intel Core 2 Quad, I am a solid fan of Intel and using Intel Core 2 Quad processor now.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 4, 2010)

just got me a phenom ii x4 945 2wks ago.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Aug 4, 2010)

voted,  PHII x4 955, Athlon II x2 245, Athlon II x3 445.  Intel Atom is missing or I would have voted that too.


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 4, 2010)

Currently running an Athlon II X4 630 @ 3.25ghz. wish they'd make an Athlon II X6 XD


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 4, 2010)

Voted! I7 and a Phenom II X3 (unlocked X4)


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 6, 2010)

bleh most use intel core 2 quad. now is that surprising?


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

4 guys vote for Athlon II X3  Ah not good


----------



## Melvis (Aug 6, 2010)

Since my Phenom II X4 965 BE turned up today i voted for it and my old haha  X6 as well


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 6, 2010)

your X6 is the old one. thats something to haha about.


----------



## EwX (Aug 6, 2010)

To which category unlocked Phenom 2 X2 Chip would go ? Phenom 2 X2 or Phenom 2 X4 ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2010)

x2 cause thats what it orginialy is.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

Need more votes for the AMD Athlon II X3 plz !! It's amazing man !! I gotta have one installed in my new budget gaming system if I could build one for my own


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 8, 2010)

AMD all the way for most low budget computers. I dont really know intel and for me power is not a matter so why the hell i would rush ti buy the most powerful INTEL onthe market if i know AMD will come out with something even more powerful after amd so on? I own amd used to it switched to amd couple of years ago to build my own computers and build them for people around with low budget. Better bang for the bucks and plenty of cheap AMD cpu on the market.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 8, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> your X6 is the old one. thats something to haha about.



Haha  True i guess. Dam these old 2month CPU's i don't know, ill have to upgrade soon i guess lol


----------



## NAVI_Z (Aug 8, 2010)

Voted. Good to see some AMD peeps out there. I went with AMD cause of upgradability. No need to buy a new motherboard every time a new chip hits. With AMD,just update the bios and drop ur new chip in da same board n off you go!


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 8, 2010)

NAVI_Z said:


> Voted. Good to see some AMD peeps out there. I went with AMD cause of upgradability. No need to buy a new motherboard every time a new chip hits. With AMD,just update the bios and drop ur new chip in da same board n off you go!



Meh, i went for Intel cause that's where the performance is right now, they can change the socket every week... but if they're pushing out great CPU architectures and chipsets, i frankly could care less. AMD has still yet to release a CPU to beat the i7's(though the X6's come close). AMD is great in the price for performance category.

Not trying to start a CPU flame war though.lol


----------



## stevednmc (Aug 8, 2010)

Voted! I7 Core 2 quad and Core 2 Duo..


----------



## NAVI_Z (Aug 8, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Meh, i went for Intel cause that's where the performance is right now, they can change the socket every week... but if they're pushing out great CPU architectures and chipsets, i frankly could care less. AMD has still yet to release a CPU to beat the i7's(though the X6's come close). AMD is great in the price for performance category.
> 
> Not trying to start a CPU flame war though.lol





WITH THE ECONOMY THE WAY IT IS, AMD IS VERY INTELIGENT IN PRICEPOINTS. AMD CPU'S runnig at 80% of the speed and power of INTELS and at half the cost!


----------



## KainXS (Aug 8, 2010)

no xeons?


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 8, 2010)

NAVI_Z said:


> WITH THE ECONOMY THE WAY IT IS, AMD IS VERY INTELIGENT IN PRICEPOINTS. AMD CPU'S runnig at 80% of the speed and power of INTELS and at half the cost!



I'm not talking about pricepoint, of course Intel is more expensive, but in turn the performance is better, no one is trying to bash you for cumming your pants over AMD products. Im just saying that there's reasons why they are more expensive. As i just said, AMD has the price for performance segment locked down, but overall in terms of CPU performance, Intel comes out on top. And that's where i personally aim, where the performance is... even if i can't get the best performance CPU at the time, i still supprt that chip maker. So if AMD brought out a really awesome architecture and i couldn't afford the best of it, i would still pick AMD in a new build or whatever. But thats just me.

Let not start a flame war.


----------



## Apokalipse (Aug 9, 2010)

I have an X6 1090T, an X4 965 (C3), and an X4 940


----------



## Melvis (Aug 9, 2010)

^ Nice


----------



## Avarice (Aug 9, 2010)

i7 930 all the way


----------



## NAVI_Z (Aug 9, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I'm not talking about pricepoint, of course Intel is more expensive, but in turn the performance is better, no one is trying to bash you for cumming your pants over AMD products. Im just saying that there's reasons why they are more expensive. As i just said, AMD has the price for performance segment locked down, but overall in terms of CPU performance, Intel comes out on top. And that's where i personally aim, where the performance is... even if i can't get the best performance CPU at the time, i still supprt that chip maker. So if AMD brought out a really awesome architecture and i couldn't afford the best of it, i would still pick AMD in a new build or whatever. But thats just me.
> 
> Let not start a flame war.



not tryin to start a flamewar either.. [_ [] [_. I agree with you. Intel does have faster and more powerfull procs.It must be nice to have a boatload of cash to spend on a $1000 chip.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Aug 9, 2010)

Well since I haven't upgraded in a long time, my desktop is still the old Opty.
My laptop can be included in this with the Core 2 Duo


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2010)

NAVI_Z said:


> It must be nice to have a boatload of cash to spend on a $1000 chip.



lol, those who want and can afford to buy it, will. And not every intel CPU costs $1000.


----------



## Xorgetra (Aug 10, 2010)

Q9450 @ 3.0 GHz


----------



## [crs] (Aug 13, 2010)

intel i7 860 @ 3.36GHz


----------



## Techtu (Aug 13, 2010)

1055t x6


----------



## xaira (Aug 18, 2010)

i3 540

E5200

BOTH @ STOCK


----------



## bruiserdor (Sep 5, 2010)

Gulftown x000 @3.07GHz (ES) thats what the chip reports as!


----------



## Super XP (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't see Bulldozer on that list


----------



## WaXT (Sep 5, 2010)

I have Monster core iBeast for the processor. Why isn't it on the list?


----------



## Super XP (Sep 5, 2010)

WaXT said:


> I have Monster core iBeast for the processor. Why isn't it on the list?


WOW, nice sig bro, keep that ATI logo alive


----------



## Apokalipse (Sep 5, 2010)

Super XP said:


> I don't see Bulldozer on that list


Yet.


----------



## WaXT (Sep 5, 2010)

Super XP said:


> WOW, nice sig bro, keep that ATI logo alive



LOL tnx. ATI FTW 

on topic:
i already voted. WOW, allot of people have i7's.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 5, 2010)

WaXT said:


> LOL tnx. ATI FTW
> 
> on topic:
> i already voted. WOW, allot of people have i7's.



Hells ya, i7 FTW.  lol


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 5, 2010)

E8400 2 + years old and still going strong!


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Sep 6, 2010)

Vote posted now on my new nifty little Athlon II X3 445


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 6, 2010)

Due to financial problems (and paying exams/trip to get insanely drunk/high school), im still with my ol' Core 2 E4600 from 2008. And as here people and i are used to play games with low graphic settings, it does it job perfectly.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Sep 16, 2010)

hey where's my xp 3000 

although i do have an i7 920 DO


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 16, 2010)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> hey where's my xp 3000



you could try looking in the other "what cpu do you have thread" it has older processors listed


----------



## IamEzio (Sep 16, 2010)

C2d e8400 ftw


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 16, 2010)

i7


----------



## cheezburger (Sep 17, 2010)

i would say core 2 duo......because until now amd still couldn't able to fight back..

nehalem art isn't surprising me....a merely improve and add l3 cache, ram controller (gpu for low end) that's all...


----------



## n-ster (Sep 17, 2010)

oh my core i7 is popular... wonder how many are lga 1366, like us cool boys


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm not that cool


----------



## Drone (Sep 17, 2010)

can't vote. not in the list.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 17, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I'm not that cool



No problem! we can fix this... buy my i7 920 C0 and mobo and RAM xD


----------



## Makaveli (Sep 17, 2010)

Voted i7 FTW!


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 17, 2010)

As of now, same number of people with C2D and PII x4. Interesting.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 17, 2010)

yea, C2Q, C2D and PII x4 are awfully close

i7 PWNS ALL W00t 

(Chuck Norris has an lga 1366 i7 !@!@!)


----------



## trickson (Sep 17, 2010)

WOW ! I am still on my Q9650 This thing is still a huge monster . I think I can get some more mileage out of it !   Wonder just how much though 
I really hate the fact that i7 came out like 6 months after I got the Q9650 ! God I am so pissed !


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 17, 2010)

trickson said:


> WOW ! I am still on my Q9650 This thing is still a huge monster . I think I can get some more mileage out of it !   Wonder just how much though
> I really hate the fact that i7 came out like 6 months after I got the Q9650 ! God I am so pissed !



A Q9650 at 4Ghz should last you a pretty good while. Especially if all you really do is gaming.

The way gaming is in it's current state, that chip should last you a good two more years if PC gaming doesn't change a bunch in the coming years.


----------



## Frick (Sep 17, 2010)

I want to change my vote, as I now have an AII X3. It was cheap and it performs quite well.


----------



## trickson (Sep 17, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> A Q9650 at 4Ghz should last you a pretty good while. Especially if all you really do is gaming.
> 
> The way gaming is in it's current state, that chip should last you a good two more years if PC gaming doesn't change a bunch in the coming years.



Yeah I figure as much too . 

Still ticks me off though , But kinda not as well DDR3 RAM was really expensive back then and the CPU and MB . Man this stuff piles up fast . An i7 is not going to happen maybe bulldozer if it gets better ? I am looking past i7 now .
One thing is for sure Intel has the most users . Intel ? Can this be ???


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a Phenom X3 8650 which makes me  to all of the newer CPUs.


----------



## Altered (Sep 20, 2010)

C2D vote added.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Sep 20, 2010)

AMD Phenom 2 X2 550BE HDZ550WFK2001


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Sep 27, 2010)

Amd 3.2ghz quad right here. Had I known about overclocking when I built my computer I would have saved the money and oced a 2.8


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 27, 2010)

how come erocker has all the CPUs ??


----------



## Techtu (Sep 27, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> how come erocker has all the CPUs ??



I'm not sure if it's the first page of this thread ... or another one with a poll on, anyway's... you know how there is always that one person who want's to be different...well it seem's to be erocker


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 30, 2010)

I really can't believe 8 people admitted to owning an stumpron 

me haves a new Phenom II x4 940BE to replace old crusty athlon x2 7750BE


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 30, 2010)

people with intel seem to have an amd as well...??
but peoplw with inly amds are content 

am i getting somewhere here?


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 30, 2010)

yup i was happy with the 7750BE but now I'm gaming at 1920x1080 it just doesn't cut the mustard anymore so a small upgrade to an mid range AMD quad was just what the doctor ordered and now the HD5770 has a bit more legs now too


----------



## Frick (Sep 30, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> I really can't believe 8 people admitted to owning an stumpron



They're extremely cheap, so I don't see why not for lowlowlow end builds and home servers and such.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 30, 2010)

cheap or not I'd never use one


----------



## Techtu (Sep 30, 2010)

meh... I currently put a Sempron in my sister's rig


----------



## AsRock (Sep 30, 2010)

i5 M430
Core 2 Quad 9550
AMD 939
P4 2.4


Power usage has got a little crazy over the years and i really like the i5 even if it is a laptop with it's power usage a little less than a P4@2.4..

P4 60w
i5  55w
AMD 939 150w
9550 200w

All idle although the P4 and the i5 take little more when at full load.  And yeah i know about chipset \ video cards make the difference but over the time the power draw to play games that i want to has gone up a fair bit at over twice as much.
Whats a i7 take idle ?


----------



## Makaveli (Oct 4, 2010)

i7 will use more at idle than either of those cpu's but makes up for it with performance.

I can't give you a baseline figure because there are too many variables, like the type of motherboard, ram choices even psu choices.

And the last one is tricky cause I've seen systems with idle and load power going slightly up or down depending on the quality psu in use.


----------



## alfieabel (Oct 9, 2010)

Mine Favourite mine votes goes not one but:
AMD Phenom II X6
Intel Core i5
Intel Core 2 Duo


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Voted i7 and C2D (i7 860, C2D P8600).  Lack of older hardware makes my Pentium M server sad


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 12, 2010)

Wish I could vote again, since I have a AMD Phenom II X4 now...


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi5! i have one too!


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Oct 12, 2010)

voted. I got my x2 (no unlock, horrible oc), x3 (unlocked + oc at 3.4ish) and phenom II x6 not BE (24/7 at 3.5ish at slightly under stock volts). I might go Intel IF Sandy Bridge lives up to the hype (and the OC-ability)


----------



## Goodman (Oct 12, 2010)

PII 925 (x4) at 3.2Ghz stock volt


----------



## ЭИiḠ₥Ѧ™ (Oct 15, 2010)

Intel Xeon X5470 (x2)  It surfs porn good...


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 16, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> Hi5! i have one too!



 Me too X4 940BE


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 20, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> Me too X4 940BE



thats not a 945 :x
its a "940"


----------



## Feänor (Oct 20, 2010)

i7 920 D0@ 186*21 at 1.35v. Poor chip, it needs 1.41 to do 4000 and 1.45 for 4100!


----------



## genta3d (Oct 22, 2010)

Still in love with my E8500 hehehe...
Well you now what my really reason T_T


----------



## KennethM (Oct 29, 2010)

Vote casted.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Oct 29, 2010)

I did some quick stats...

Out of 410 CPUs* currently owned by TPU members
55.85% are Intel
44.15% are AMD

Out of 284 people surveyed thus far there is an
80.63% chance that a particular person owns an Intel CPU*
63.73% chance that a particular person owns an AMD CPU*

The average TPU member has 1.44 CPUs*.

There's a 102.6% margin of error. 

*From the list.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 29, 2010)

only 1.44CPUs? Man TPU is weaksauce


----------



## Techtu (Oct 29, 2010)

Yea... 1.44 seem's rather low


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 29, 2010)

n-ster said:


> only 1.44CPUs? Man TPU is weaksauce





Techtu said:


> Yea... 1.44 seem's rather low



lol

A lot of us don't have the money to spend on multiple CPU's...

And the older CPU's we do have we tend to sell them off for the better.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 29, 2010)

I first custom built computer I got back in August 2010.... and I already have 2 CPUs (athlon x4 630 and an i7 920 D0, though I had a c0 before)


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 29, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I first custom built computer I got back in August 2010.... and I already have 2 CPUs (athlon x4 630 and an i7 920 D0, though I had a c0 before)



I have an AMD Athlon 3200+, QX6700 as well as a E4400 laying around.(and of course my current i7 920)

And the only real reason what i still have them is because the 3200+ is sitting in an older machine that might get put to use one day, and i'm not even 100% sure where the E4400 is, but if it was found i would have been sold it. And as for the QX6700, i think i lost it lol. But who knows it could be around here somewhere.


----------



## Charly (Oct 31, 2010)

i7 980X


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 1, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I have an AMD Athlon 3200+, QX6700 as well as a E4400 laying around.(and of course my current i7 920)
> 
> And the only real reason what i still have them is because the 3200+ is sitting in an older machine that might get put to use one day, and i'm not even 100% sure where the E4400 is, but if it was found i would have been sold it. And as for the QX6700, i think i lost it lol. But who knows it could be around here somewhere.




I've an 4800+ x2 (skt939) still in use and 3700+ (skt754) my son uses that for the small amount of time he spends on the PC thats all he needs


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 1, 2010)

Charly said:


> i7 980X



Lucky you I'd have liked to go with one of those but at over Intel Core i7 Extreme 980X 3.3GHz Socket 1366 Box	$1,593.16 + new mobo and ram I just couldn't defend spending that amount


----------



## tianhui (Nov 1, 2010)

Voted Intel Quad...
Have yet to overclock my Q6600


----------



## Crazykenny (Nov 1, 2010)

Recently purchased the AMD 1090T  Liking it allot so far.


----------



## lisburnni (Nov 1, 2010)

tianhui said:


> Voted Intel Quad...
> Have yet to overclock my Q6600



your the only one lol , 

mines i7 950 , 186x 23 @1.35V

it will last me many years like my old Q6600 SLACR


----------



## Swamp Monster (Nov 4, 2010)

PII 940


----------



## mtosev (Nov 5, 2010)

i7 930 lga1366


----------



## Lost Hatter (Nov 17, 2010)

*jamin'*

Ive got an Intel Pentium 486 dx2 66.   HAHAHAHA ownage


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 17, 2010)

KainXS said:


> no xeons?


Or Opterons?


----------



## HammerON (Nov 17, 2010)

I have had 6 i7 920's and have found them to be easy to oc to at least 3.8GHz (if not more)

So the i7 gets my vote


----------



## mp3boy (Nov 20, 2010)

No i9 option?? This is techpowerup man someone out there probably has a 980x xD


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 20, 2010)

mp3boy said:


> No i9 option?? This is techpowerup man someone out there probably has a 980x xD



There is an option for the 980x, it's Intel ''Gulftown''. There's no such thing as an i9.


----------



## cable (Nov 22, 2010)

i'm poor so i'm running a athlon 64 X2 6000 just got cheap,back up 3800 X2 oc'ed to 2500MHz and sitting on my desk are athlon 64 3200-- athlon 3500 --  athlon 3500 --  athlon 3800 -- all 939's and a couple of 754 3200's then a couple of 462 chips also


----------



## fusionblu (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm down with the i7 and I'm happy to have my i7 960 OEM CPU. It can easily be overclocked to 4GHz and still run stably, and my CPU has more potential than the normal ones as it has access to a 25th multiplier and that is not including the other part of how the QPI can be upped to 6.4GT/s (although I see no differences with the QPI). ^^


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 22, 2010)

I am running:
1 Core i7 Extreme 975
1 Core 2 Quad Q9650
1 Opteron 180
1 Core 2 Extreme X6800
1 Phenom II X3
1 Core 2 Duo T7500
1 Core 2 Duo T9600


----------



## mario1984 (Nov 23, 2010)

I did hae a sempron so slow. just got a new PC from Build Your box with a AMD Phenom X6 1055T much better!


----------



## Millennium (Nov 23, 2010)

Surprised to see more i7 then i5 (I have i5 750).

People must be loaded lol


----------



## Techtu (Nov 23, 2010)

Millennium said:


> Surprised to see more i7 then i5.
> 
> People must be loaded lo



My thought's exactly.


----------



## fusionblu (Nov 23, 2010)

Millennium said:


> Surprised to see more i7 then i5 (I have i5 750).
> 
> People must be loaded lol



Not me, I was loaded before I brought my i7 system, but now I'm poor. 

Well I still able to afford upgrades like a new HDD, but not a new system...


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 24, 2010)

Millennium said:


> Surprised to see more i7 then i5 (I have i5 750).
> 
> People must be loaded lol



Well, i7s on the P55 platform aren't *that* much more expensive than i5s.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 27, 2010)

Wooo Core 2 Quad and Duo tied at 73!!! Proud to be a Core 2 Quad user.

Looking forward to future Intel releases.

Also a big fan of AMD(I got a Phenom X4, too)


----------



## El_Mayo (Dec 10, 2010)

Got a X6 1055T yesterday
Hope it overclocks well!


----------



## R3DF13LD (Dec 14, 2010)

Core 2 Duo E6600 from 5 years ago hahaha...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL forgot about this thread!

I now have a 1156 Xeon X3430 OCed to 4ghz on a ASRock P55 Extreme.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 14, 2010)

No option for my Xeon? even tho it's identical to a core2


----------



## TAViX (Dec 17, 2010)

running a humble Q9650 here....


----------



## Hms1193 (Jan 8, 2011)

I have an Awesome Intel Core i5 750 CPU. It has served me over a year now.  

Here's the Max OC i reached with it. :")

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1547850

Gonna upgrade to Sandy Bridge now.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 8, 2011)

Hms1193 said:


> I have an Awesome Intel Core i5 750 CPU. It has served me over a year now.
> 
> Here's the Max OC i reached with it. :")
> 
> ...



Very nice OC for a quad core, i think the highest i got validated on my Xeon was 4.8ghz or so, but i think i could get to 5ghz with the right motherboard


----------



## Hms1193 (Jan 8, 2011)

silkstone said:


> Very nice OC for a quad core, i think the highest i got validated on my Xeon was 4.8ghz or so, but i think i could get to 5ghz with the right motherboard



The motherboard was limiting me to go beyond 4.5Ghz. Im sure it could reach more with a better motherboard. 

But im done with LGA1156. Sandy Bridge! Im Coming for ya.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 8, 2011)

4.5ghz on a quad core? i know what my next upgrade will be.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 10, 2011)

so is this like a card game do i need to collect them all?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 10, 2011)

Got a new CPU, it's an AMD Phenom II 1055T.

Now just need to wait for the board to get here..


----------



## ericpepin (Jan 10, 2011)

Intel Core 2 Duo


----------



## abirdie4me (Jan 10, 2011)

I have an i5 2500k.

Unfortunately, I don't have a motherboard for it yet.


----------



## Zaggy (Jan 28, 2011)

Athlon II X2 260.


----------



## jpierce55 (Jan 28, 2011)

The little e8200 is still kicking.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 29, 2011)

Moved from a i7 920 to a i7 970 about a month ago. Freak'n amazing cpu
Second one should be coming soon to replace my other i7 920 (crunching power)


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 29, 2011)

had to downgrade for the moment... From Athlon II X4 630 to Pentium Dual-Core e5300 @stock. I can't get it to run stable at any OC, not for long anyway


----------



## Blue-Tiger (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah that I noticed aswell... Xeon X3440 anyone? I want that CPU!


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 29, 2011)

BTW, welcome to TPU Bue-Tiger!


----------



## Blue-Tiger (Jan 29, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> BTW, welcome to TPU Bue-Tiger!



And thank you sir


----------



## j.col70 (Jan 30, 2011)

an old q6600


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 30, 2011)

voted..phenom x6

very good topic


----------



## techtard (Jan 30, 2011)

Got burned by the TLB error bug on an original Phenom 9600, but upgraded to a Phenom II 940 Black Edition and have been satisfied by the bang for the buck factor ever since.


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 1, 2011)

cdawall said:


> so is this like a card game do i need to collect them all?



OF COURSE YOU DO! FOR ME!!!


----------



## JimmyJump (Feb 5, 2011)

Have an i5 750 and an i7 860...

Would have had a Sandy Bridge 2600K plus mainboard, but went for two 6950's instead...


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2011)

tzitzibp said:


> OF COURSE YOU DO! FOR ME!!!



i have most of them


----------



## JimmyJump (Feb 5, 2011)

cdawall said:


> i have most of them


I also have quite a few Intel processors which I don't use anymore... Even got a 426-pins PIV@1.4GHz...


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2011)

JimmyJump said:


> I also have quite a few Intel processors which I don't use anymore... Even got a 426-pins PIV@1.4GHz...



i have one of those lol its in an old gateway i got for free

im bored i am goingto try and name the chips i have had (may have sold some)

celeron 300A
celeron 433
celeron 500
p3 800
p3 1ghz
AXP 2000+ TB
AXP 3200+ IDK what core
A64 3000+ newcastle (754)
A64 3400+ claw CG (754)
turions ML28 thru ML34 (multiples)
Sempron 2500+ thru Sempron 3400+ (multiples)
A64 3000+ venice (939)
a64 X2 3800+ toledo
AX2 5600+ CZ
AX2 6400+ CZ
AX2 5000+ BE (several)
BE2300 crap
sempron X2 2300+ (nice)
phenom 9100e
phenom 9150e
phenom 9500
phenom 9600 (OEM NONE BE crap)
phenom 9750 95w
phenom 9850BE
phenom 9950BE 140w
Athlon X2 7750BE
sempron 140
athlon II X2 250
athlon II X4 640
phenom II X2 550BE
phenom II X2 555BE
phenom II X3 720BE
phenom II X4 910
Phenom II X4 945BE ES
phenom II X4 955BE (prerelease)
phenom II X4 965BE C2
phenom II X6 1055t
phenom II X6 1090t BE
opty 8347HE 
opty 8350
opty 2xxx dual core santa anna thing idk model
Athlon FX51 (940)
core i3 560ES
core i7 920
athlon L110
turion TL56
sempron si42
sempron 3600+
Core 2 duo 8200
celeron e1200
celeron 430
celeron 440
core 2 e5200
Q6600
Q8200

i think i missed some but thats the gist of it


----------



## jounkarry (Feb 15, 2011)

With overclock enabled, you can tune your system for extra performance and feed your need for speed.π Plus, greater cache size and higher frequencies make it the perfect engine for power users who demand unparalleled performance and unlimited digital creativity.
The Intel® Core™ i7 processor Extreme Edition automatically speeds up when your PC needs extra performance, thanks to Intel


----------



## Millennium (Feb 15, 2011)

I had a non-intel DX2-80 as my first processor. Won't bother trying to name the rest. But I've been a fan of Intel since they released that PII-300 that could clock to PII-450 every time. Obviously I had one of those (had it for ages!)


----------



## n-ster (Feb 15, 2011)

cdawall said:


> i have one of those lol its in an old gateway i got for free
> 
> im bored i am goingto try and name the chips i have had (may have sold some)
> 
> ...



 This, ladies and gentlemen, is the amount of processors TPU users DREAM of ever owning 



jounkarry said:


> With overclock enabled, you can tune your system for extra performance and feed your need for speed.π Plus, greater cache size and higher frequencies make it the perfect engine for power users who demand unparalleled performance and unlimited digital creativity.
> The Intel® Core™ i7 processor Extreme Edition automatically speeds up when your PC needs extra performance, thanks to Intel



 it seems you are just marketing the i7


----------



## Crayonmuncher (Feb 26, 2011)

I got a athlon II x3 445, wont unlock the forth core tho


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 27, 2011)

I've had 
1) Intel 8086
2) Intel 80286 + 287 co pro
3) Intel 80386
4) AMD 486dx2-50
5) AMD 486dx2-100
6) AMD K6-2 3d 450 (oc'd to 500)
7) AMD AthlonXP 2800+ (barton core)
8) AMD Athlon64 3700+ (skt 754)
9) AMD Athlon64 x2 3800+ (skt 939)
10) AMD Atlon64 x2 4800+ (skt 939)
11) AMD Athlon x2 7750BE (skt AM2+)
12) AMD Phenom II X4 940BE (skt AM2+)


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 27, 2011)

phenom II x6 1090t for me!!! w00t w00t


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 27, 2011)

yup that ^ or an bulldozer will be the next upgrade for me


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 27, 2011)

I've owned, in chronological order - 

Pentium D 805
X2 6000 Windsor
X3 8750 BE
Q6600 GO
X6 1090T

and now I'm on my favourite by a freakin country mile, an i5 - 2500K  I love it but I need a decent graphics card, an SSD, 4G more of RAM and a nice 24" monitor to really finish my build the way I want it.


----------



## Blue-Tiger (Feb 27, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> yup that ^ or an bulldozer will be the next upgrade for me



Bulldozer will be my next aswell in about 2 years


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 27, 2011)

Blue-Tiger said:


> Bulldozer will be my next aswell in about 2 years



yes well I'll need to be putting some money away for a wee while before I can upgrade again Bulldozer will require an new mobo and ram neither of which is cheap here in NZ bastard retailers think just because we are at the arse end of the world that they can gouge our wallets for new tech the BASTARDS  and etailers are just as bad aswell they get an e


----------



## Blue-Tiger (Feb 27, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> yes well I'll need to be putting some money away for a wee while before I can upgrade again Bulldozer will require an new mobo and ram neither of which is cheap here in NZ bastard retailers think just because we are at the arse end of the world that they can gouge our wallets for new tech the BASTARDS  and etailers are just as bad aswell they get an e



In that case I'd suggest anger management 

/joking


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 27, 2011)

im still battering my q6600 to death not killed it yet despite 3.6 taking 1.58 volts to stay stable, im actually thinkin of holding out 2 years myself lol to see how bulldozers go plus i could prob do a better gfx card next just really like the 5870(at 1050 `1300 its got some grunt)

expecting dx11 crysis 2 to ring the death bell:shadedshu


----------



## Aceman.au (Feb 27, 2011)

i7 930
i7 2600 (soon to be 2600k due to stupid store mess up)
and  
Core 2 Quad Q6600


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 28, 2011)

Blue-Tiger said:


> In that case I'd suggest anger management
> 
> /joking



LOL  yeah I could proly do with some anger management  but it really is just shocking for new tech here even old tech doesn't drop in price as fast other places in the world I've seen


----------



## Bow (Mar 11, 2011)

since I voted I have upgraded my Q6600 to a AMD 1100T x6


----------



## Undead46 (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like a lot of poor people who can't afford an i7 and get Phenom II knock-offs instead.
>=P

And don't feed me your crap about how good Phenom II's are: Lowest i7 versus best Phenom II

But no harsh feelings, I just can't wait until Bulldozer is released and see how much of a let down it'll be.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 11, 2011)

Intel Pentium 233
AMD K62 450
AMD slot A 700
AMD Athlon xp 1600+
AMD Athlon xp 2100+
AMD Athlon xp 2500+
AMD Athlon 64 3400+
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+
Intel Q9450
Intel Pentium e6300(Wolfdale)
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE 
Intel Xeon w3570
Intel i7 2600k


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 11, 2011)

Undead46 said:


> Looks like a lot of poor people who can't afford an i7 and get Phenom II knock-offs instead.
> >=P
> 
> And don't feed me your crap about how good Phenom II's are: Lowest i7 versus best Phenom II
> ...



thats 8 threads vs 4 dont turn this thread into a flame war


----------



## techtard (Mar 11, 2011)

Undead46 said:


> Looks like a lot of poor people who can't afford an i7 and get Phenom II knock-offs instead.
> >=P
> 
> And don't feed me your crap about how good Phenom II's are: Lowest i7 versus best Phenom II
> ...



To be fair, when a lot of us bought the Phenom II platforms, they were the best bang for the buck. 
Some of us have other interests besides computing, we need to spread our $$$ around.

With that being said, current i3/i5 processors make the Phenom line a lot less attractive. 
The AMD platform still has some pluses, like backwards compatibility, no need for nforce for multi-card setups. (Which introduces huge latency, especially if you run a raid card with SSDs.) So you can still put a decent reg together for pretty cheap, providing you are upgrading and already own parts of the platform.

The drawback is weaker CPUs. Doesn't mean much when it comes to gaming, but if you actually work with your computer for a living, the i7 is easily worth the extra $$$.


----------



## karolpl2004 (Mar 12, 2011)

baaah wtf m8.. every time i upgrade my cpu it seems like im still years behind everyone else?!


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 12, 2011)

karolpl2004 said:


> baaah wtf m8.. every time i upgrade my cpu it seems like im still years behind everyone else?!



LOL join the club am running an PII x4 940 the only way I'll be getting rid of that will be new mobo, ram, cpu for amd bulldozer but thats a fare way off for me as I'm gettin along just fine with what I have for now


----------



## temacn (Apr 5, 2011)

ahh, just saw this post and I'm having Core i5 750, works at 2.66GHz frequency, so far so good!


----------



## groothof22 (Apr 5, 2011)

intel quad-core q9400 2.66ghz i leep behind to but is still good


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 5, 2011)

techtard said:


> To be fair, when a lot of us bought the Phenom II platforms, they were the best bang for the buck.
> Some of us have other interests besides computing, we need to spread our $$$ around.
> 
> With that being said, current i3/i5 processors make the Phenom line a lot less attractive.
> ...



It does when you factor in multi card scaling and games which rely on a faster CPU for optimal framerates like GTA IV, WiC etc. That said, if you are running a Phenom II with a dated graphic card the biggest and most beneficial thing would be to upgrade the graphics card first.


----------



## techtard (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, most users only have a single GPU, so that's not really a big deal. 
Plus the people who are going to go for broke on a massive multi-gpu solution will usually pair it with an i7 anyway.

But for the everyday user, the AM2/2+, and AM3 platform get the job done and they 'feel' just as fast. Only in poorly coded, cpu-bound games do you really see a noticible improvement with a newer Intel rig.

Keep in mind, Intel didn't really have anything in the price range of the Deneb series for a long time.
If they had pumped out i5 and i3 earlier, a lot of people here would be happily using an i7-750 or an i3.

Heck, if I was gonna upgrade today I would go for a nice sandy bridge. But I'm holding off to see what Bulldozer is like first.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 6, 2011)

techtard said:


> Well, most users only have a single GPU, so that's not really a big deal.
> Plus the people who are going to go for broke on a massive multi-gpu solution will usually pair it with an i7 anyway.
> 
> But for the everyday user, the AM2/2+, and AM3 platform get the job done and they 'feel' just as fast. Only in poorly coded, cpu-bound games do you really see a noticible improvement with a newer Intel rig.
> ...




Sure, but the fact remains that they still maintain higher framerates, even with single cards at high resolutions. With new cards coming out, the gap is actually becoming alot more evident as they simply cannot keep up. Hell, I went from a 1090T@4Ghz to an i5 2500k at stock and I can tell you now, the i5 2500k "feels" tons faster


----------



## gusther (Apr 11, 2011)

voted athlon x 2 245


----------



## nikolasjones9 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you for information about this cap means central processing unit. cap is a general hardware disk.voted. c2d to x6.
_____________
Nikolas.Payroll Hyderabad


----------



## Eric_On_Web (Apr 12, 2011)

Not in the list: P4 skt478 Northwood 2.26gigs FSB533


----------



## Frick (Apr 12, 2011)

Pentium M 1.7 Ghz.


----------



## freebie (Apr 12, 2011)

Core 2 Quad Q6600 Overclocked and running stable at 3.2ghz, can't decide whether to upgrade to Sandy Bridge though.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 13, 2011)

Well I now have two Core i7s LOL


----------



## lightspeed_1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Voted for core2 duo,AMD X6 and AMD X2...........


----------



## Sinzia (Apr 20, 2011)

core2duo e8400
core i7 2600k
and another core2duo P series in my notebook, I don't remember which one off the top of my head, but its an asus G51.


----------



## one_malik (Apr 20, 2011)

x2 555 BE


----------



## Omnisome (May 20, 2011)

*AMD 'Regor' 240 @ 2.8GHz*


----------



## Funtoss (May 20, 2011)

i7!! GAAAD DAYUM!

i have a quad core xD


----------



## Strider (May 23, 2011)

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T "Thuban" Black Edition 4.0GHz OC (My main system)
AMD Phenom II X4 965 "Deneb" Black Edition 4.0GHz OC (Wife's system)
AMD Phenom II X2 550 "Callisto" Black Edition Unlocked Quad 3.8GHz OC (4.0GHz when running just 2 cores) (Son's systems)
AMD Athlon X2 7750 "Kuma" Black Edition 3.0GHz OC (Guest PC)
AMD Athlon II X2 255 "Regor" 3.1GHz Stock (Daughter's system)

The Kuma and Callisto are fantastic dual-core processors. That now outdated Kuma can still power through many modern games with ease and the Callisto I got was a boxed 955. I actually own two, one running unlocked quad at 3.8 and one running dual and 4.0. Love these processors!

If you can't tell, I run all AMD in most all my systems. I have been for the better part of 15 years. Intel lost me a long time ago. heh


----------



## user21 (Jun 12, 2011)

got an i5-2400 recently bought but swaping i7 2600k soon


----------



## jonathan1107 (Jul 29, 2011)

i7 875k OCed to 4Ghz... Very Very satisfied up to now


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 3, 2011)

Strider said:


> AMD Athlon X2 7750 "Kuma" Black Edition 3.0GHz OC (Guest PC)
> 
> The Kuma and Callisto are fantastic dual-core processors. That now outdated Kuma can still power through many modern games with ease and the Callisto I got was a boxed 955. I actually own two, one running unlocked quad at 3.8 and one running dual and 4.0. Love these processors!
> 
> If you can't tell, I run all AMD in most all my systems. I have been for the better part of 15 years. Intel lost me a long time ago. heh



I Had one of those 7750's and yeah it was a Great little procy it probably is helped along with the reasonable L3 cache the only reason I got rid of mine was to go up to an PII X4 940


----------



## Senupe (Aug 3, 2011)

AMD Phenom II X4 945 @ 3.5GHz 
I also have a P4 "Prescott" 2.8GHz, but i don't use it anymore since i can't find a board for that boy =/


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Aug 3, 2011)

*In order of performance*

2 Phenom 8750 triple core, 1 Phenom 9600 Quad core, 2 Phenom 9850 quads, 1 Athlon II X4 635, 1 Phenom II 920 quad, and 2 I7 920s. 

That doesn't include spare parts. LOL


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 14, 2011)

My two relevant home machines run i7 950 and i7 970 respectively. I have a single quad xeon workstation at my office, and all of my servers run westmere xeon's, except for a parallel processing project that's running all 2600k's.


----------



## blue.dot (Aug 14, 2011)

Phenom II X4 955 BE is finally home


----------



## Gab (Aug 14, 2011)

i7 930
i7 860
Phenom II X4 955 BE
Q6600
C2D E6600


----------



## sic_doni (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a phenom X2 and it's unlocked to phenom x4
so which one I must vote?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Sep 4, 2011)

I still use my trusty e7400 mainly for gaming. With a nice OC of 4.2ghz and a mehalems rev 2 on it, temps are great. I can play every game maxed at full hd, and it even handles recording with fraps at 1680x1050 between the 50-60 fps. I'm sure it will handle battlefield 3 even, though I may have the crank down the res or remove aa.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 4, 2011)

My rig has an Intel 980X, the home server has a 1035T, and the kids' PC has a 2600K.

The wife and daughter's laptops have celerons IIRC.


----------



## HTC (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm still with an E8400.

Debating on whether or not moving to bulldozer: depends on several factors.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 4, 2011)

HTC said:


> I'm still with an E8400.
> 
> Debating on whether or not moving to bulldozer: depends on several factors.



E8400 here also...But staying with intel


----------



## bbmarley (Sep 4, 2011)

2500k =D


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 4, 2011)

Intel Pentium I 166mmx


----------



## Frick (Sep 4, 2011)

Back on an Athlon II x3 450! Feels good man.


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 5, 2011)

currently have an entry level Core i3 2100, still bloody fast in most games i tried, targeting the i5 2500K if i had enough funds and sell the i3 2100


----------



## Primera (Sep 24, 2011)

Stand-in processor:
   Bought: x2 555 BE @ 3.2 GHz
   Have: x4 B55 BE @ 3.8 GHz, stock volts
   -AMD binned this processor unfairly.

Looking for: AMD FX-8120 or FX-8150 (or i7 2600k if the 'dozer don't cut it)


----------



## johnspack (Sep 24, 2011)

One i7 so far,  a 2nd on the way!  Also,  a q9450,  and e8400 and a poor little windsor 5600+.  The 3 intel cpus are running 24/7.


----------



## Polarman (Oct 23, 2011)

Me = Phenom II 975BE (AM3)

Wife = Phenom II 940 (AM2+)


----------



## maleficarus (Oct 31, 2011)

i5 2500K@4GHz here, cooled by an Arctic Freezer 11 LP cooler.


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 31, 2011)

I voted a while back when I had my Athlon II X4, but now its a Phenom II X4. I also have a Pentium M 1.7 in this laptop, but that's not on the list lol

(might be time for a new poll, a Part 3 lol, this one is kinda old now)


----------



## ghust (Nov 3, 2011)

I have Intel Core 2 Due Centino processor.


----------



## RickyL (Nov 6, 2011)

Voted i7


----------



## samual (Nov 8, 2011)

But obvious I go for intel core i5 processor because it has the best facilites to any other random processor.It is very good to run gaming,server application,softwares,etc. i5 2500K@4GHz here, cooled by an Arctic Freezer 11 LP cooler.


----------



## GaryLocke (Nov 17, 2011)

Intel Core 2 Duo! Very classic and powerful CPU!


----------



## maleficarus (Nov 22, 2011)

Not trying to start a flame war or anything but the real thing I got from this poll is this: 25% bought into i7 for HT. The question begs to ask: knowing now that HT is not better for gaming and in some cases actually worse for gaming _and_ overclocking, would that same 25% still buy an i7 or would they now jump ship to the 10% i5 side?


----------



## specks (Nov 22, 2011)

Crap. Its 2011 and I'm still stuck with a Pentium D 820.  >.<


----------



## borden5 (Nov 22, 2011)

i7 920


----------



## inf3rno (Nov 23, 2011)

Phenom II X4 955 BE.


----------



## ramintjoo (Nov 24, 2011)

thxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ramintjoo (Nov 24, 2011)

nice info
_____________________


----------



## Andrew Phillips (Nov 25, 2011)

My vote goes for Intel Core i5 which is the best out of the rest.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 25, 2011)

Surprised at how popular core i7 is.


----------



## eightclicknine (Nov 28, 2011)

No pentium d 3.4? =/


----------



## eightclicknine (Nov 28, 2011)

specks said:


> Crap. Its 2011 and I'm still stuck with a Pentium D 820.  >.<



Nothing wrong with that, i primarily use my pentium D 3.4 shuttle. 4 gb corsair ddr2, ubuntu 10.04 LTS, and some NVS quadro low end card just to have dual monitors. It can play older game engines, and gets me by just fine. Mostly, i built it entirely out of old stuff at work that no one wanted. 0$ build, cant beat that.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 5, 2011)

Posted my vote. Also neither list has my most used procs ( Athlon xp 's 3 bartons and a pally)


----------



## summersend (Dec 5, 2011)

I7 740 qm.It needs software to run at 3000.Never over 45C.It might be even intel underestmated our likes and needs.


----------



## stefanels (Dec 6, 2011)

I voted for Phenom II X2 and X4... because i have a PII X2 555 unlocked to X4 B55...


----------



## dieselcat18 (Dec 24, 2011)

Using a C2Q Q9550..a real workhorse...and an AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+..still an amazing cpu !

**+*


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 29, 2011)

you forgot to add xeons


----------



## Frick (Jan 10, 2012)

So. Time for a new poll mayhap?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 17, 2012)

in a new poll the bulldozer will probably get a negative number lol


----------



## kellottajaFIN (Jan 21, 2012)

Running with Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3.6GHz


----------



## Skurge (Feb 3, 2012)

Running an i3 2100, going to upgrade when Ivy comes out.


----------



## pldelisle (Feb 25, 2012)

Intel Core i7 2700K =)


----------



## claylomax (Mar 4, 2012)

I'll tell you which I don't have, the AMD FX 8150:


----------



## claylomax (Mar 10, 2012)

Was he really banned for suggesting a cpu to vote?


----------



## spitfiredd (Mar 19, 2012)

Intel i7 990x extreme edition 
Bringing up the gulftown vote by 1


----------



## airbud7 (Apr 8, 2012)

I7 3960X...Need I say more....<wish I had one though,lol.....



claylomax said:


> I'll tell you which I don't have, the AMD FX 8150:
> http://www.cowcotland.com/images/test/intel/3820/science.jpg



Your chart is FAIL..I3-2130 scores better than I5-2500K...WTF...


----------



## Jaydenz (Apr 8, 2012)

This is my 1st pc and it has a Intel i3 CPU.  It's a desktop pc.


----------



## Frick (Apr 10, 2012)

Frick said:


> This kinda needs a refresher.



And so does this.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 10, 2012)

Conroe and Wolfdale, still going strong.  Me have no needz for anything better... ATM.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Primera said:


> Stand-in processor:
> Bought: x2 555 BE @ 3.2 GHz
> Have: x4 B55 BE @ 3.8 GHz, stock volts
> -AMD binned this processor unfairly.
> ...



not really because there are many x2 555s that dont unlock the cores at all or even bigger L2 cache for that matter too or requires higher than stock voltage to run


----------



## alifa33 (Apr 22, 2012)

Intel Core i7


----------



## techtard (Apr 26, 2012)

i5-2500k @ 5ghz in my main rig.
Am2+ 940 @ 3.6ghz grandfathered to my parents.
Some old cpus lying around in boxes and/or storage, both AMD and Intel going back to the mid 90s.


----------



## VulkanBros (Apr 26, 2012)

FX4100 at 4.3 GHz 24/7


----------



## D007 (May 3, 2012)

i7


----------



## DigitalUK (May 3, 2012)

1090T @ 4Ghz 24/7  changing to 8120p tomorrow (because i havent got one)


----------



## babash*t (May 3, 2012)

Fx 8120 @ 4.2ghz 24/7...


----------



## SetsunaFZero (May 3, 2012)

Phenom II x4 955 @ 4GHz, still does its job fine


----------



## Capitan Harlock (May 3, 2012)

core 2 duo e6420 oc at 3.2ghz but not in use now and the core 2 quad q9400 oc at 3.2 for now xd im wathing for new case and new cpu cooler xd


----------



## Xorgetra (May 3, 2012)

Intel Core i7 965 OC\'d to 4.4Ghz


----------



## Silverel (May 3, 2012)

i5 2500k, first Intel after 10+ years of AMD chips.

Replaced a Phenom II X3 that due to a bad mobo, which replaced and Athlon X2 due to a bad mobo, which replaced a Sempron as an upgrade, which replaced an Athlon as an upgrade, which replaced a Thunderbird due to overclocking death, which was traded for plus cash from a Pentium.

I kept drinking that red kool-aid. Finally had my fill.


----------



## acepwnsyou (May 9, 2012)

i-7 2600k
xeon 3580
both great systems


----------



## hertz9753 (May 9, 2012)

acepwnsyou said:


> i-7 2600k
> xeon 3580
> both great systems



I used to have a Xeon 3570.  You have some nice cpu's.  Just call the Xeon 3580 an Intel i7 975 Extreme.


----------



## acepwnsyou (May 9, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> I used to have a Xeon 3570.  You have some nice cpu's.  Just call the Xeon 3580 an Intel i7 975 Extreme.


indeed!  they are both rock solid.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 9, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165282

If any of you have considered trying Folding@Home we have the Chimp Challenge starting on May 15.


----------



## The Von Matrices (May 9, 2012)

What do I categorize my processor as?


----------



## clrscr-moose (May 9, 2012)

i5 3450, 16GIB 1600, HD7770 OC a tiny bit, 3TIB (Western digital, an a Samsung biatch @ 1.5TIB.)
All the otha is SB (sandy bridge and a AMD Fusion... Whats her name?.. E-300. She runs at 1.6 GHz!)


----------



## D007 (May 9, 2012)

Heh, from Conroe to i7...  That's a hell of a change... Seems to be the standard.


----------



## Disruptor4 (May 14, 2012)

I went from an AMD AM2 Athlon 4200+ to an i7 3770k!


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 14, 2012)

i7 2630QM, C2D E7400, a Celly 1.8GHz S478


----------



## N3M3515 (May 17, 2012)

Not any difference between the different generations of core i?


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (May 18, 2012)

Well I just finished building a newish computer yesterday (My first build \0/) 
and I decided to get an AMD A4-3200 (2.7 GHz Dual Core) - I am on a strict budget... I got a mobo, and processor, and ram for $203 (Thats including tax lol).


----------



## Frick (May 18, 2012)

NeotonicDragon3 said:


> Well I just finished building a newish computer yesterday (My first build \0/)
> and I decided to get an AMD A4-3200 (2.7 GHz Dual Core) - I am on a strict budget... I got a mobo, and processor, and ram for $203 (Thats including tax lol).



Yeah if you're on a tight budget AMD is quite good.


----------



## Ikaruga (May 24, 2012)

C2D, 2500K and an N330 (not on the list)


----------



## johnspack (May 24, 2012)

N3M3515 said:


> Not any difference between the different generations of core i?


Yes there is,  but if you already have a fully loaded first gen i7 system,  not much point in rushing to 2nd or 3rd gen.  They of course do have much better ocing headroom,   and improved imcs,  so there would be a benefit to upgrade.  I'm waiting to buy a used sb-e system next so I can use all my ram + more.  A 2600k/2700k would be even better than what I have, but I'd only be able to use 16gbs ram,  so I'm waiting......


----------



## nleksan (Jun 30, 2012)

Core i7 3930K for my new build
Phenom II X4 960T in my girlfriend's rig
I5-2450 in a Dell XPS8300
2.2Ghz Core2Duo in Dell Inspiron 1545
Athlon64 X2 5600+ in an old HP I got for $50
Pentium 4 2.8Ghz in old Dell E510
AMD FX51 2.2Ghz @ 2.4Ghz in my first self-built rig 

Kinda runs the gamut


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 2, 2012)

my first rig was athlon x2 250, because i didnt find any phenom ii x6 black editions, so i moved to i7 2600k


----------



## baggpipes (Jul 2, 2012)

FX 4100 this thread be old....


----------



## Morgoth (Jul 2, 2012)

Intel Xeon E5520


----------



## R00kie (Jul 2, 2012)

Socket 370 Celeron 633MHz Coppermine
Socket 478 Pentium IV 1.4 Willamette (history, only the heat spreader is left)
Socket 478 Pentium IV 1.6 GHZ Northwood
Socket 478 Celeron 2.0 GHz Northwood
LGA 775 Pentium Dual-Core E2140 Allendale
LGA 775 Core2Quad Q6600 Conroe
LGA 775 Pentium Dual-Core E5200 Wolfdale-3M


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 2, 2012)

2600k, 2-955 BE, 2-965 BE, 8200 quad, 8400 c2d, e6400, e6450, e5200, e7300 and an amd 435. Think thats it.


----------



## lindy (Jul 2, 2012)

My processor wasn't on the list (FX 8150), but I have a Athlon II x3 in the spare parts bin, so that's the way I'll roll.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 2, 2012)

We need to distinguish between gens of i5 - you have sandy and lynnfield and now Ivy...


----------



## Snowcharm (Jul 10, 2012)

i52500 (nonK) - sandy.


----------



## Omar24Kobe (Aug 11, 2012)

Voted i7 -3820 @ 4.2 ... i love it


----------



## razor2890 (Aug 11, 2012)

voted for intel i7...
I kno that amd also produces great processors these days..some with good cache memory....but imo... no processor can match the quality and durability of intel...

Some say that intel charges way high for almost same specs as other processor...but one thing i can be absolutely sure that when it comes to making processors intel is way ahead of amd....

Amd .... if it continues to release processors like phenom series... then may be in a year or two would surpass intel(cost and performance)

But these days CPU's cannot be compared like they were before, now you have to factor in the efficiency of the architecture, performance, cache etc..

You can compare CPU's in the same family using the GHz and Cores method but not when they come from 2 different manufacturers with completely different processor designs


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 11, 2012)

i alread voted, but that was when i had a Core 2 Quad.  Im now running a Core i5 2400 with 8GB HyperX @ 1600 XMP, a HD6870 and a 120GB HyperX SSD.


----------



## CounterZeus (Aug 11, 2012)

There should be a new poll when another gen comes out.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 11, 2012)

Still on my i7 920 from 2009 

Now looking for a i7 980X


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 11, 2012)

FX not on the list  ?


----------



## bogmali (Aug 11, 2012)

I voted for Gulftown because I am Folder, I has to have 12 cores


----------



## V8VANTAGE (Aug 30, 2012)

i5 2500k


----------



## Wrathier (Sep 18, 2012)

Considering that a Intel Core i5 Quad is more than enough juice for all current games according to a lot of specialists, we are pretty many people spending more on an I7 he he.


----------



## babouk100 (Sep 18, 2012)

voted for my i7-3930k


----------



## IamEzio (Sep 18, 2012)

Voted for My E8400 long time ago , now i have an i5 3470


----------



## tacosRcool (Sep 18, 2012)

nooooooooooo

I already voted but I upgraded my cpu.....


----------



## mDee (Oct 25, 2012)

1090T


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 25, 2012)

mDee said:


> 1090T



*Welcome to TPU!* 

That's a good chip, are you running any overclocks?


----------



## mDee (Oct 25, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> *Welcome to TPU!*
> 
> That's a good chip, are you running any overclocks?



Thank you.  

I'm running the PhenomTweaker software (which  ). 1.2GHz idle @ 0.800v and 3.8GHz load @ 1.350v. So bordering on 4.0GHz with less than stock voltage. Idle power consumption is excellent too; I don't feel bad browsing the web with this thing. Passively cooled too.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 26, 2012)

mDee said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm running the PhenomTweaker software (which  ). 1.2GHz idle @ 0.800v and 3.8GHz load @ 1.350v. So bordering on 4.0GHz with less than stock voltage. Idle power consumption is excellent too; I don't feel bad browsing the web with this thing. Passively cooled too.



golden batch chip 
i think your 1090T could reach above 4.0 Ghz easily and with low voltage

--
i also vote for amd sempron


----------



## punisher186 (Oct 26, 2012)

Stock Phenom 955 for my gaming PC and Celeron D 330 in my server.

EDIT: 50th post!


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 26, 2012)

Aside from the FX/A series, this 2 year old thread is surprisingly still relevant.


----------



## mDee (Oct 26, 2012)

SIGSEGV said:


> golden batch chip
> i think your 1090T could reach above 4.0 Ghz easily and with low voltage



Got it off eBay no less, back when the Bulldozer hype was in full force and lots of people were offloading their X4 and X6 chips. 

I'll have to try 4.0GHz one day. 



3870x2 said:


> Aside from the FX/A series, this 2 year old thread is surprisingly still relevant.



I try to support AMD where I can (graphics included) but I have no need to upgrade from AM3 just yet, though I'm glad to see the improvements they've made with Piledriver.  

I'm going to build an FM2 mini-ITX system for my folks though. I'm thinking the 65W A8-5500: four cores and plenty of graphics power. No need to overclock. FM2 is supposed to stick around for another 2 generations so I'll upgrade again when APU power consumption comes down to 5W or thereabouts.


----------



## gusther (Oct 28, 2012)

From 1998 to nowadays_ Pentium 350 (1800 U$D with turbo boost button !)-Pentium3 800mhz-
celeron 2200 mhz-Pentium4 with (800mhz FSB !)-Athlon64 3800 (2000 mhz)-Athlon64 4800 (2400mhz)-Core2duo 6420-Core2duo 6750-Core2duo 8400-i7 920-Athlon ii 250-AMD FX 6100-AMD FX 8150


----------



## Rei86 (Oct 29, 2012)

Main rig went from a Intel Wolfdale E3110 processor on a X38 board to a Z77 i7-3770k

The HTPC is running a Intel Core Single celeron about to go AMD A8-5600k

Oh if we're talking about all of our CPUs..

Socket 939 FX53 on a DFi nF4 Lanparty > Intel E3110 with a X38 Asus Max Formula > Intel i7-3770k Z77 Asus Max V Formula

HTPC is on some intel 775 mobo with some cheapo celeron.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 29, 2012)

I went from athlon xp 2500>Athlon 64 somethingsomething>Athlonx2 5200+>Pentium 4 dualcore at 2.5ghz(laptop)> Phenomx4 II 925> PIIx4 955> Core I5 3570k These upgrade were all within 6 years haha.


----------



## chinmi (Nov 4, 2012)

i5 750 @ 4 Ghz... still reliable....


----------



## EasyTomatoe (Nov 5, 2012)

Intel i7 3930k for me, found my old box so thought of taking a pic of it for the gist 
edited it to a smaller pic.


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 25, 2012)

A 4.5 years old AMD Phenom quad core. But I love it!
Well some statistics right now!
Total voters: 999!
Who will be the 1000th voter??? 
809 votes for Intel CPUs and 408 for AMD.
Thus ~66.5% of TP users prefer mama Intel


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Nov 25, 2012)

i7 3930K / i7 3770K / i5 3570K


----------



## patrico (Nov 25, 2012)

hey I still have a good old q6600 running @ 3Ghz and i still love


----------



## tinbin (Nov 25, 2012)

voted   i7 
and a old q6600


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Nov 25, 2012)

Q6600 on main rig
I3-370 on laptop
Pentium dualcore E2180 on my linux machine.

Ehi, where's the pentium dualcore?



edit: is in the old thread where i've already voted


----------



## Jack1n (Nov 25, 2012)

Where are the intel pentiums? (they still make new pentiums)


----------



## Frick (Nov 25, 2012)

T3RM1N4L D0GM4 said:


> Q6600 on main rig
> I3-370 on laptop
> Pentium dualcore E2180 on my linux machine.
> 
> ...





Jack1n said:


> Where are the intel pentiums? (they still make new pentiums)



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175017


There is a new thread, but it's not sticky.


----------



## foxb (Nov 25, 2012)

I have also AMD C-60


----------



## alan (Dec 5, 2012)

voted Intel Core i5


----------



## patrico (Dec 5, 2012)

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 5, 2012)

Intel core i7 3930K and 3770K and core i3 3220K and A10-5800K. That's all folks.


----------



## lordjohn (Dec 5, 2012)

*just one question*



babash*t said:


> Fx 8120 @ 4.2ghz 24/7...



i have the same CPU and main-board as u, how high is your vrm when you run yours OCed?  I got 60c-70c when just turn on turbo and no OC


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 5, 2012)

i5 2500k x2


----------



## Frick (Dec 5, 2012)

And again, there's a newer poll up:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175017


----------



## babouk100 (Dec 5, 2012)

Voted Core i7
I have 2x i7-3930k (4.7GHz & 4.2GHz), 2x i5-2500k (4.0GHz & stock), Pentium III


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Dec 6, 2012)

fx 8350 on its way woohoo cant wait


----------

